# What is the most efficient string material for a Bear Montana longbow?



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

For me I use d-97 with *dacron padded loops*, I shoot bows in the 45-50 pound range. I use 10-12 strands ,with the lower poundage bows I shoot I get better performance and it makes for a quiter bow, 10-12 strands is plenty enough untill you get up to the higher poundage bows.
If you go this route be sure to get the loops padded with dacron....even on a longbow I think by padding the d-97 string loops with dacron it increases the life of the bow. IMO.

I get my strings from _Three Tree Strings._


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

If you want to add a little speed and reduce some handshock, trim off some of the limb tips. The montana is a nice bow, but the overlays are about 2.5 inches long and the nocks use only .5 inchs. Just go past the groove a quater of an inch, make a staight line across the overlay, get a hack saw and chopp it off. Then take a file and round until it looks like it did before.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

herrmanns139 said:


> If you want to add a little speed and reduce some handshock, trim off some of the limb tips. The montana is a nice bow, but the overlays are about 2.5 inches long and the nocks use only .5 inchs. Just go past the groove a quater of an inch, make a staight line across the overlay, get a hack saw and chopp it off. Then take a file and round until it looks like it did before.


I do surprise myself at some of the stuff I remember and some of the stuff I don't remember. Post#15

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1159345&highlight=tips


----------



## Rustam Bana (Sep 21, 2008)

Curve1, thanks for the suggestions. I read Pete Wards post on an Aussie forum where he mentions switching to DF97 and getting good results with his Montana LB. However, last night I was reading another forum and the subject was different string materials and one of the oft repeated complaints was that DF97 creeped a fair bit. This may not apply to you and me as the OP did state several times that it wasn't an issue if the poundage was 50 or below. Still, if there is better out there, I would certainly like to give it a try.

Herrmanns139, Pete Ward did the same but if I recall correctly, he did not gain any advantage from doing this. Plus, I am reluctant to do this during the warranty period. All the same, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rustam Bana (Sep 21, 2008)

Two Blade, thanks for the link. It's almost identical to what PW had posted on the Aussie forum.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

BCY says that their 8125 is the fastest they make with very low creep.


----------



## herrmanns139 (Jan 27, 2010)

Smart move, not voiding your warranty. I voided my warranty when i tossed the stringer. Not necessary in my opinion for the Montana. Like petew said in that link it is built like a tank. I wonder if trimming the nocks would reduce hand shock. I couldnt tell you, I dont notice hand shock because I shoot with a really lose grip. And I shoot alot. If you try gripping the bow more loosely, it may help.

A new string is necessary. the factory string is like a rope. Maybe they do it so the nock fits good. If you want to increase speed, look at arrows. this may increase hand shock but you got to pick and choose what you want. I think I put Beman bowhunters 500s through my 55 pound montana, and boy it hit hard. very fast.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

The newer Montanas tips are more narrow than the older ones.


----------

